# Cataclsym and the Latest Patch



## Landown (Nov 5, 2010)

So Iam excited about Cataclysm coming out in December ,but Iam not to  hot about the most recent patch they made.Iam a Pally Tank and it seems  to me that I have been nerfed.
Its seems to me that Caster classes got the most out of this patch than anyone else.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 5, 2010)

QQQQQ


----------



## Koronikov (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh oh let me guess Rogue fot nerfed, AGAIN 


:l fuck you Blizzard

Edit: :O just read patch notes apparently rogue got completely ignored by this update. I am making another hunter when I get more time


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 5, 2010)

QQ more IMO.

Threads like this are the reason I avoid the WoW forums.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 5, 2010)

Nearly every class got nerfed, remember that.

Druids heals were nerfed hard core. I hate it but I deal with it.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 5, 2010)

Sometimes I think nerfing and buffing is a business plan. Like it's a tactic on Blizzard's part to keep people interested in the game. Because, let's face it; if everything was balanced all the time and nothing needed changing, shit would get stale pretty fast. 

I play a warrior tank and I'm unhappy with how threat for tanks in general has been reduced. At the same time though, it makes me work harder which makes tanking overall more fun. I tend to think about using some of the tools I may have never considered before in order to hold threat. I'm super happy with arms and fury specs though. <3

I think things will balance out more at level 85.

Also, fuck resto druids. About time you faggots got the dick.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 5, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Sometimes I think nerfing and buffing is a business plan. Like it's a tactic on Blizzard's part to keep people interested in the game. Because, let's face it; if everything was balanced all the time and nothing needed changing, shit would get stale pretty fast.
> 
> I play a warrior tank and I'm unhappy with how threat for tanks in general has been reduced. At the same time though, it makes me work harder which makes tanking overall more fun. I tend to think about using some of the tools I may have never considered before in order to hold threat. I'm super happy with arms and fury specs though. <3
> 
> ...


No U :V

Every person I ever came across that QQ'd about us restoration druids was a healer that 
A: Didn't want to learn his or her class
B: Didn't want to put effort into getting good gear 
C: Couldn't bother to spec the talents correctly
D: Couldn't bother to gem themselves properly.

Instead of QQing about druids being OP, perhaps butt-hurt healers could learn their class.  People just need to to research and play their class proper. I'm about over the amount of QQing people have about us druids. I'm sorry, we're not at fault when you've got an 80 priest decked out in tier ten and they are barely pulling an average of 1k in heals. I've seen that over and over...and yet I've also seen similar geared priests pull 5 to 6k heals on average. I've seen Shamans heal equal to what Druids are capable of. But learning your class is too hard isn't it? Realizing that priests and paly heals are good for TANKS, and Shamans and Druids are good for RAID...working on group mechanics, and doing a bit of research is apparently too hard.

That gets into a lot of the reasons behind a lot of class nukes. When stuff balances out people QQ because it's easier to blame other people than admit you just suck, you don't understand your class, you didn't put your talent points in correctly, your gems are all wrong, or perhaps your rotation is incorrect.

EDIT: That said I'm not mad. They may have turned tree form into an o-shit button, but really the druids were not really nerfed that badly. In fact my heals are even higher now since the patch. Tree heals there were never OP to begin with. However that said I do realize that there is a slight problem on some servers where people think they can just stack druid heals in a raid and be fine. I personally refuse to raid with a group if they are trying to stack druid healers. That's not going to get you far progression wise in ICC. Again, not OUR problem when people fail and raid mechanics and raid make up.


----------



## Landown (Nov 5, 2010)

DPS specs got the better of this patch.While Pally tanking is harder its like ChillCoyotl said the challenge makes things more fun.I feel bad for resto druids I prefer resto druids over most healers up until now.I am sure they will tweak everything up soon enough.


----------



## Oovie (Nov 5, 2010)

If I purchase Cataclysm then I certainly look forward to the change to Restoration Druids, they've been the largest stress inducing combination in PvP throughout both BC and WotLK expansions. Second being the "face roll" doting Warlocks of BC PvP *cringes*.

In reality I don't want to buy it, Blizzard is getting really slow with content updates. I especially notice it with how long it has taken them to add name change to StarCraft 2, I've gained a lot of skepticism if it's worth playing their games lately.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Nov 5, 2010)

Personally, I love the huge amounts of buffs that feral druids got. I'm solo'ng stuff I was never able to solo before!


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 5, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> No U :V
> 
> Every person I ever came across that QQ'd about us restoration druids was a healer that
> A: Didn't want to learn his or her class
> ...


 
All those points would be valid if I were complaining about PvE. I don't give two shits how good druids are in PvE. Hell, I _*want*_ them to be good in PvE, I want good healers after all, as a tank.

But in PvP tree druids were just total skill-less faceroll and NEEDED a nerf. I should know, I used to play one.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 5, 2010)

Well being a resident WoW junkie who needs a fix just about everyday... and sadly has 13 80s atm...

I'm hating how they nerfed the classes I focus on... Well somewhat anyway.

My warrior tank can't AoE tank for shit anymore since I don't have deep wounds procs anymore. 
Disc Priest wasn't badly hit but Atonement heals aren't working like they're supposed to... But I must admit PWB is sexy.
Mages were buffed out the ass but I have to wonder if it was really necessary to make combustion nearly worthless, the old crit% stack and 50% extra crit damage was much sexier.
I'm hating paladin heals since I can't just spam Flash anymore... I don't mind it nearly as much since I switched to tanking but still. Tanking imo has gotten much easier with HoR at a lower tier and doing an AoE blast per hit. 
Death Knights got nerfed like my warrior AoE threat is considerably harder to hold ;( I used to be a frost tank (yeah I know it's not common) but I liked how it worked with me characters. But now... a fucking boomkin starfalls and they pull out of my DnD + 3 diseases...
Boomkins were buffed to a stupid amount. Spellsurge is OP as fuck right now and they crit stupidly. fuck druids in general.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 5, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> My warrior tank can't AoE tank for shit anymore since I don't have deep wounds procs anymore.


 
For warrior tanking, spec into Blood and Thunder. Charge on the pull, Rend one mob, Thunderclap = instant AoE threat. Shockwave for good measure. Win.


----------



## Kibou (Nov 5, 2010)

Landown said:


> So Iam excited about Cataclysm coming out in December ,but Iam not to  hot about the most recent patch they made.Iam a Pally Tank and it seems  to me that I have been nerfed.
> Its seems to me that Caster classes got the most out of this patch than anyone else.



Oh!
So you mean now Pally tanks now take *SOME* effort to play?

aaaw poor you

Looks like you'll need to use both hands while playing now


----------



## Kibou (Nov 5, 2010)

but I'm ok with the patch
*besides the ENDLESS Lag on Marrowgar...seriously try healing 25 man HC when you can barely move*
Mages got buffed
So now my Main does ub3r l337 DPS
Disc priests don't seem to be that effected....Its all pretty much the same but + an awesome ground shield AOE thing


----------



## Oovie (Nov 5, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> All those points would be valid if I were complaining about PvE. I don't give two shits how good druids are in PvE. Hell, I _*want*_ them to be good in PvE, I want good healers after all, as a tank.
> 
> But in PvP tree druids were just total skill-less faceroll and NEEDED a nerf. I should know, I used to play one.


 *high fives* Glad somebody else knows what I'm talking about. The coordination required to kill a team composed of a Druid healer in it was simply retarded, and it stayed that way through _two _expansions. Can't wait to sheep those buggers.

I remember the screams during arenas, your Priest fearing the Druid into the open. 
"DRUID FEARED INTO THE OPEN"
"SWITCH!"
Then you get about 6 seconds to explode all over him before his ass is running for a pillar, while still he managed to heal the entire team to full and mana is still in tip-top shape. I don't think I'm even close to covering the agony, mana burning, silencing, sheeping, all laughable to them.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 6, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> All those points would be valid if I were complaining about PvE. I don't give two shits how good druids are in PvE. Hell, I _*want*_ them to be good in PvE, I want good healers after all, as a tank.
> 
> But in PvP tree druids were just total skill-less faceroll and NEEDED a nerf. I should know, I used to play one.


 
I've seen PVP druids torn apart by skilled players who know how to take a tree down. It's not that hard. It's called Teamwork...it's when people fail at it that trees become a problem.

EDIT: In fact it's not the druid in TREE form that even is a real problem.


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't play WoW, but from the sounds of it, if every class got nerfed, why nerf in the first place? <.<


----------



## Runefox (Nov 6, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> I don't play WoW, but from the sounds of it, if every class got nerfed, why nerf in the first place? <.<


 
Artificial extension of playtime by requiring more time and effort to bring down enemies/bosses, mostly.


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 6, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Artificial extension of playtime by requiring more time and effort to bring down enemies/bosses, mostly.


 
Makes sense, I guess.


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 6, 2010)

Being a priest, I'm not so bothered. Though, since 4.0 and the breaking of my UI I'll have to "re-learn" how to heal. Not much but there's definitely mechanics i need to know about.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 6, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> I don't play WoW, but from the sounds of it, if every class got nerfed, why nerf in the first place? <.<


 
Lazy players don't want to learn 2 play, so they QQ until the classes they have a hard time with get nerfed. Later on they'll QQ when someone QQ's about their class which leads to another nerf.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 6, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> All those points would be valid if I were complaining about PvE. I don't give two shits how good druids are in PvE. Hell, I _*want*_ them to be good in PvE, I want good healers after all, as a tank.
> 
> But in PvP tree druids were just total skill-less faceroll and NEEDED a nerf. I should know, I used to play one.


 
My Hunter, Dk, and rogue could kill resto-druids in PvP with little to no trouble.

lrn2pvp. :V


EDIT: Most single DPS classes got a Increase in DPS it seems, not just casters.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> My Hunter, Dk, and rogue could kill resto-druids in PvP with little to no trouble.
> 
> lrn2pvp. :V



you probably beat one in a duel one time or something

/golfclap

it's okay dude, I lie too


----------



## Oovie (Nov 7, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I've seen PVP druids torn apart by skilled  players who know how to take a tree down. It's not that hard. It's  called Teamwork...it's when people fail at it that trees become a  problem.
> 
> EDIT: In fact it's not the druid in TREE form that even is a real problem.


 It _is_ hard and they're an extremely versatile healer due to their survivability, mana/healing efficiency, and* immunity *to  so many crowd controls because of tree form (sap, mind control,  polymorph, hex, am I missing more?). I don't believe for a second anyone  who has ever played in an arena match would claim a tree to be easy to  kill. The amounts of teamwork and coordination it takes to kill them by  far outweighs other healers. 

You could stick a tree on anything with two melee classes and it will faceroll to 2200, I'm not even joking.

The fact they have to heal as a humanoid besides that 30 seconds as tree  now is a blessing. Some Rogues will be able to Sap them now before they  get anything off, I as a Frost Mage will personally be grateful to be  able to Polymorph _interrupt_ them again, and so on. Being in caster form so much now as well means they'll have to be more aware of being stunned, now that they won't have those armor benefits tree form provided.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> My Hunter, Dk, and rogue could kill resto-druids in PvP with little to no trouble.
> 
> lrn2pvp. :V


If you were able to kill a tree in a battleground then don't feel special. Most battleground players don't have a clue on how to properly utilize line of sight and are undergeared, they can be killed with little trouble. Tree in the open (anything in the open) = dead! You'd be amazed just how many line of sight spots there are in battlegrounds too, people always seem to think that is only limited to arenas for some reason.

PvP in the expansion is going to be different! I just logged on after 3 months and I can't believe the changes to the talents. Rogue looks so tempting to play again.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 7, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I've seen PVP druids torn apart by skilled players who know how to take a tree down. It's not that hard. It's called Teamwork...it's when people fail at it that trees become a problem.
> 
> EDIT: In fact it's not the druid in TREE form that even is a real problem.


 
teamwork? In WoW? unless you're running a premade, good luck with that

in arenas trees were easier to deal with because you have more coordination options, but that doesn't mean they aren't a pain in the ass


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 7, 2010)

disregard this accidental double post


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 7, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> you probably beat one in a duel one time or something
> 
> /golfclap
> 
> it's okay dude, I lie too


 
Hahahaha!
Get the fuck out of here.

After playing alongside one, it is not that had to take down a tree, especially if you are a tank warrior. Other than that, it makes me question your Critical thinking as a Warrior tank when it comes to PvP, or you can't find a tree in a clusterfuck BG.

Other than that, QQ more.

The only thing that druids are immune to are polymorphs. You can banish trees, fear, stunned by warriors, paladins, rogues and Ninja kitties, silenced by anyone with a silence, drain mana, etc. etc.


There are plenty of ways to lock up a tree in PvP.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 7, 2010)

Oovie said:


> It _is_ hard and they're an extremely versatile healer due to their survivability, mana/healing efficiency, and* immunity *to  so many crowd controls because of tree form (sap, mind control,  polymorph, hex, am I missing more?). I don't believe for a second anyone  who has ever played in an arena match would claim a tree to be easy to  kill. The amounts of teamwork and coordination it takes to kill them by  far outweighs other healers.
> 
> You could stick a tree on anything with two melee classes and it will faceroll to 2200, I'm not even joking.
> 
> ...



So a druid tree can't be hex'd, or poly-morphed? Before the last patch these things applied: 
Marksman hunters could silence them, and hunters in general could siphon their Mana.
An intelligent well rounded hunter can lock up a druid tree rather well.
Boomkin spec druids can cyclone trees. Trees are not immune cyclone. They are also not immune to the stuns that feral spec kitties have.
Trees can also be feared just like anything else by priests and warlocks.
Trees can be stunned by rouges(cheap-shot, gouge)
Trees can be stunned by warriors(I've had it happen to me before but I don't know what the ability is).
They can be frozen my mages. Warlocks can also banish them.

So what's this about a lot of the crowd control things not working? Druids already had to be aware of stuns and their surroundings to begin with. Silly of you suggest otherwise.

Moving on, oh listen to you talk about their armor. It's easy to QQ about the tree's armor. Kind of like how people stupidly cry about the bear's health pool and disregard what Bear tanks don't have that other tanks do. But I don't see people QQing about mail wearing shamans....and what they have is kind of comparable to what druid healers had. The only thing is that you don't get to instantly judge a shaman by it's appearance the same way you do a druid. As to your think about armor? As a kitty I have no problem tearing through a druid's armor in tree form. But you know if you are raiding you want your tree to have that armor buff. So you would think you'd deal with that one supposed difficulty after realizing how while it's annoying in one area it's super beneficial in another.

Funny how people like to shit talk the druids. Lets justify a nuke that affects all four levels of game play because some pussies have problems with it in one aspect. Google forbid people have to work at it to win Arenas. Google forbid people learn the value of TEAMWORK.



ChillCoyotl said:


> teamwork? In WoW? unless you're running a premade, good luck with that
> 
> in  arenas trees were easier to deal with because you have more  coordination options, but that doesn't mean they aren't a pain in the  ass


 Yes, TEAMWORK...it's what got my my Kingslayer title dude. It's what allows 11 people to hold a bar in Storm-Wind when you have 30 allies bearing down on you. Teamwork wins you titles, arena wins, and fun successful battlegrounds.

If you can't bother to try dabbling in it, you don't QQ about classes being OP because you have a problem with it. Just because a class may be a pain in the ass for your team to take care of does not justify mindless babbling about "QQ this class needs to be nuked" and "QQ they finally nuked it yay!"

EDIT: That said at the end of the day people should think about how different classes and their specs and how the annoying things about them factor into the four major parts of the game :Questing, Raiding, Arenas, and Battlegrounds. You may find in one area something that really really ticks you off. You should think about it's uses in other aspects of game play before running around crying about the class needing a nerf, or thinking that a class is OP. While you might want something nerfed to make things in one area easier for you, it could go against you later in another aspect of the game.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 7, 2010)

hahaha, you guys want to know a secret? 

I don't play wow

it's just adorable that you feel so threatened about this: you even feel the need to put together lengthy, meticulously constructed posts that I'm not going to read


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 7, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> hahaha
> 
> you guys want to know a secret
> 
> I don't play wow


 

Backpeddling. How cute.
:3c

EDIT: Stop back-peddling, and take your verbal whipping like a proper furfag.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 7, 2010)

you sound mad


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 7, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> hahaha, you guys want to know a secret?
> 
> I don't play wow
> 
> it's just adorable that you feel so threatened about this


 
Translation: Back peddle tyme noaw! :V


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 7, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> you sound mad


 
You are being an idiot. :V


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 7, 2010)

oooh, I feed, I feed


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 7, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> oooh, I feed, I feed


 
If you keep back-peddling, you might run into a truck.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 7, 2010)

but then you'll quit humoring me!

and nobody wants that


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 7, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> but then you'll quit humoring me!
> 
> and nobody wants that


 
My job is killing lulz.

Back-peddle MOAR plz!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 7, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> but then you'll quit humoring me!
> 
> and nobody wants that


 
How adorable....see children this is what we call the "I pretend to troll you" defense. It's a common tactic that amateur forum posters use to absolve themselves of any liability. Lets just sit and watch.
Dawwww (insert heart emote here)


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 7, 2010)

so, given all that's happened above, I just want to assure onlookers that Zeke and Trpdwarf have the supreme expert opinion here. it's very clear they've poured their hearts and souls into the mechanics of this massive multiplayer online role playing game. no one should challenge such overwhelming pride!

I hope you both can login to your bank alts today with the comfort of knowing you were not proven wrong by commoners and street urchins


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 7, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> so, given all that's happened above, I just want to assure onlookers that Zeke and Trpdwarf have the supreme expert opinion here. it's very clear they've poured their hearts and souls into the mechanics of this massive multiplayer online role playing game. no one should challenge such overwhelming pride!
> 
> I hope you both can login to your bank alts today with the comfort of knowing you were not proven wrong by commoners and street urchins


 

U mad bro?

ITP: RAEGquit


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> U mad bro?


 
actually, I was just thinking about how much I admire your incredible insight about outdated PvP mechanics!


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 8, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> actually, I was just thinking about how much I admire your incredible insight about outdated PvP mechanics!


 
How cute. Now you care. :V

Seriously, tree druids were annoying as heck just like any healer in PvP, but if were not difficult to kill.
But then again, Prot PvP is shit to begin with in 3.5.X, 4.0, and in the cata beta.

But I can feel sympathy for you. if you can't kill it, it has to be nerfed.


----------



## Willow (Nov 8, 2010)

Why are you guys arguing with Chill? It's a pretty big waste of time seeing as how he's so dense.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 8, 2010)

Willow said:


> Why are you guys arguing with Chill? It's a pretty big waste of time seeing as how he's so dense.


 
Because he cares. :V


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 8, 2010)

in the end, I hope we can all just get over ourselves and not be haters

like willow, willow is such a hater


----------



## Oovie (Nov 8, 2010)

Alright, alright I'll concede. I made counter arguments to all those points but dropped them as it wasn't entirely beginning to sound like me anymore, so I apologize if I came off as cocksure.

I will say however that all those points are shared by every other healer, and I was only pointing out how elementals have less to worry about than humanoids (banish yes, though that's very easy to shift and avoid(same deal for mana burn and a few other spells)). The change will put them more on terms with other humanoid healers in PvP, yet still retaining their survivability and mobility nonetheless (besides those 30 seconds of tree form). Maybe cleave teams will be a bit squishier because of it, and I don't think that's a bad thing for those teams.

I do have a question though as it is mentioned Hunters effectively drain Druids, can Druids no longer dispel Viper Sting? Whats up with that, you used to just instantly dispel it right?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 8, 2010)

I love how class balance discussions are like discussing racism for WoW.

SO SERIOUS GUYS.


----------



## Oovie (Nov 8, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> I love how class balance discussions are like discussing racism for WoW.
> 
> SO SERIOUS GUYS.


 I'm guessing the metaphor is, "That's racist" is equivalent to "X is fine, learn to play"? Something like that?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 8, 2010)

Landown said:


> So Iam excited about Cataclysm coming out in December ,but Iam not to  hot about the most recent patch they made.Iam a Pally Tank and it seems  to me that I have been nerfed.
> Its seems to me that Caster classes got the most out of this patch than anyone else.


 
Because intellect is *finally* fixed. YAHOOO!!!!! That's how it should have been!


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 8, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I'm guessing the metaphor is, "That's racist" is equivalent to "X is fine, learn to play"? Something like that?


 
Kinda yeah, telling someone their class is overpowered is like making a bigoted comment to them; judging by the way they react anyway.

I mean, Trps posts are always fairly long and wordy, but good god if her and Zeke didn't totally fucking get way too into it because some random guy said druids were OP.

Had I entered this thread without announcing my thoughts on this phenomenon beforehand I could have probably have sparked PAGES of rage from most of the people here.

I might even still have a chance to yet :3


----------



## Oovie (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't know what it is with Blizzard's games lately, they seem to make everyone so defensive in their forums. Even I have to stop myself from getting into it. Starcraft II beta forums seemed very productive until the game's release, now everyone is always at each other's throats when I read those forums.

Or is it all games are just like that?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 8, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I do have a question though as it is mentioned Hunters effectively drain Druids, can Druids no longer dispel Viper Sting? Whats up with that, you used to just instantly dispel it right?


 
You can't really. 
But the DoT timer for Viper sting was short. The only way to make it more effective was using Chimera shot and it would drain the mana from a druid faster.


I am happy with some of the patches changes...but sad to see Viper sting, Armor Pen, and a few other things gone....and they also removed the Shaman's ability to dispel disease. >.>




Zaraphayx said:


> I mean, Trps posts are always fairly long and wordy, but good god if her and Zeke didn't totally fucking get way too into it because some random guy said druids were OP.


 
I am so sorry that I couldn't be nice. :V

But really, Druids weren't that hard to kill, just fucking annoying as any other healing class. They really didn't need to be nerfed that much..and tree chopping was fun.

Most of the userbase of Blizzard is "If I can kill it or if people pick it over me, then it has to be nerfed" mentallity. Certain classes were already balanced with each other before certain nerfs.
Which comes down to the Lrn2play.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 8, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I don't know what it is with Blizzard's games lately, they seem to make everyone so defensive in their forums. Even I have to stop myself from getting into it. Starcraft II beta forums seemed very productive until the game's release, now everyone is always at each other's throats when I read those forums.
> 
> Or is it all games are just like that?



It's because when you get collective whiny brats QQing about classes being OP it ruins the experience for everyone else. The collective user base pretty much punishes good players who take the time to learn to play their class to the fullest. You almost become afraid to master you class because once people have jealousy issues over how you do in PVE, or problems taking you down in PVP they run off to the forums and cry a whole bunch.

If they get enough people to cry enough than the classes they want gets nuked. Any game where this kind of things happens, that you cry enough and you get your way no matter the consequences long and short term...this is what happens. People go at each others throats. Blizzard has a history in WoW of listening to the user base who has no idea what the fuck they are asking for and what the long term consequences will be.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> *I am so sorry that I couldn't be nice. :V*
> 
> But really, Druids weren't that hard to kill, just fucking annoying as any other healing class. They really didn't need to be nerfed that much..and tree chopping was fun.
> 
> ...



There's being mean, and then there's multi-shitpost-trolling because some guy said something about a video game that you disagree with.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 9, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> There's being mean, and then there's multi-shitpost-trolling because some guy said something about a video game that you disagree with.


 
QQ some more. :V

And you are stating this like it is something new.
I rather like being irreverent.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 9, 2010)

this is going to evolve into more multi-shitpost-trolling


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 9, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> this is going to evolve into more multi-shitpost-trolling


 
You started it. :V


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You started it. :V


 
NUH UH I HATE YOU >:C


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 9, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> NUH UH I HATE YOU >:C


 
NUH UH!!

I hope you get raped...twice! Maybe you will feel different!


----------



## Taralack (Nov 9, 2010)

Your chibi rogue icon means I must hate you. :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 10, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I don't know what it is with Blizzard's games lately, they seem to make everyone so defensive in their forums. Even I have to stop myself from getting into it. Starcraft II beta forums seemed very productive until the game's release, now everyone is always at each other's throats when I read those forums.
> 
> Or is it all games are just like that?


 
That's *every* game - even n this board where people are talking about different games, everyone is at eachother's throats and becoming rabid rampaging werewolves for the silliest reasons. ("I dislike this game so I am going to mutate into a werewolf and *kill* all of their fans because how *dare* they like something I don't! I *KNOW* quality and I am the law!")


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 10, 2010)

I just got my 100 mount achieve finished this morning  gonna finish up the old world raids before they get fucked out of the game!


----------



## Lurk (Nov 10, 2010)

Everything got buffed in 4.0 that was caster and healer. Anyone saying otherwise is retarded and melee are doing around the same if not more damage prepatch. 

Druid healers were never hard to kill. Some RMP fag was saying earlier that they were. It's called target transitioning. their HoTs never activated in time to save their target if you just kept switching. Mana was never a problem for any healers.

I love how some PvE fag thinks that doing easy mode content qualifies their opinion in PvP because "team work" is something you use in PvP and PvE. lol.

Also, Jesus Christ, 13 level 80s. That's just too much. Gratz on your mountain of mounts.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 10, 2010)

Mages are the worst in PvP now. During some good ol' Lakeshire raiding we ended up getting a group of a few healers and an ice mage on us. Normally my IRL friend (disc priest) and I (enhancement shaman) can steamroll them but nope. The mage just followed us around and... spammed ice lance. Over, and over, and over...

The mage couldn't kill me/my friend and I couldn't kill the mage due to him having 2 or 3 healers. We ended up dying because my friend went OOM.

Even in 1v1 that damn mage just spammed ice lance...

Also, yay I am still the only forum user on stormreaver. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Mages are the worst in PvP now. During some good ol' Lakeshire raiding we ended up getting a group of a few healers and an ice mage on us. Normally my IRL friend (disc priest) and I (enhancement shaman) can steamroll them but nope. The mage just followed us around and... spammed ice lance. Over, and over, and over...
> 
> The mage couldn't kill me/my friend and I couldn't kill the mage due to him having 2 or 3 healers. We ended up dying because my friend went OOM.
> 
> ...




So the mage was just Frost trolling you?


----------



## Mentova (Nov 10, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> So the mage was just Frost trolling you?


 Pretty much.

At least I can spam earthbind totem, engineer mind control helm enchant (which it, and other engineer tinkers, no longer stack with normal enchants. hellz yes) and hex to annoy lowbies :V

Oh, and I finally got around to updating my beta client so I'll hop on there from time to time to check stuff out.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> At least I can spam earthbind totem, engineer mind control helm enchant (which it, and other engineer tinkers, no longer stack with normal enchants. hellz yes) and hex to annoy lowbies :V
> 
> Oh, and I finally got around to updating my beta client so I'll hop on there from time to time to check stuff out.



I spa-troll with my rogue now and then.
it's pretty funny if you do it to a person that cannot detect you, or a rogue that hasn't seen you. 

The female Worgens are now playable and they fixed the "Running Wild" animation.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 10, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I spa-troll with my rogue now and then.
> it's pretty funny if you do it to a person that cannot detect you, or a rogue that hasn't seen you.
> 
> The female Worgens are now playable and they fixed the "Running Wild" animation.


 Yeah I saw. I've been keeping up with most of the major changes on SA's WoW forum.

Are trolls still bugged so they use human animations?

Also more hilarious PvP server shenanigans: We hid in that random RP house in stormwind's dwarven district and launched attacks on the cathedral district, killing the Arch Bishop several times and killing the people that came after us. If we got overwhelmed we pulled stereotypical scooby doo chase scene stuff by running into the catacombs and hiding around corners while the angry mobs rushed by.

Basically PvP servers are the best for curbing boredom :V


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah I saw. I've been keeping up with most of the major changes on SA's WoW forum.
> 
> Are trolls still bugged so they use human animations?


 
Last time I was on they were.

Funny glitch.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 10, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Last time I was on they were.
> 
> Funny glitch.


 I want to know how they managed that.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I want to know how they managed that.


 
A lovely little error.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 10, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A lovely little error.


 I love how they always manage to fuck up at least one model hilariously in beta.

TBC had fel reaver bears and now we have troll-human abominations. I can't remember any in WorLK though...


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love how they always manage to fuck up at least one model hilariously in beta.
> 
> TBC had fel reaver bears and now we have troll-human abominations. I can't remember any in WorLK though...


 
Lol.
There's probably a video on it, but a few people who had gotten into the WOTLK beta said that there were errors in certain areas that would make you fall through the ground forever until you logged out.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 10, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Lol.
> There's probably a video on it, but a few people who had gotten into the WOTLK beta said that there were errors in certain areas that would make you fall through the ground forever until you logged out.


 You can do this on live also if you manage to exploit your way into areas you shouldn't be. I've gotten stuck endlessly falling before.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You can do this on live also if you manage to exploit your way into areas you shouldn't be. I've gotten stuck endlessly falling before.


 
That one where if you Death Grip someone on the STV boat is hilarious.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 10, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> That one where if you Death Grip someone on the STV boat is hilarious.


 I love that so fucking much. Hopefully the priest friendly version will get busted and do it too.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> QQ some more. :V
> 
> And you are stating this like it is something new.
> I rather like being irreverent.


 
QQ more? Really? Put some effort into it instead of being a kiddie neckbeard and It might actually be funny, I know you've said some funny things before.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 13, 2010)

Okay, so druids are whatever.

What's really OP right now is Shadow Priests. Srsly, what the fuck.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 14, 2010)

I still remember when druids were absolutely broken. :S 

Lessee...Feral and Balance were a *mess*. There wasn't any gear made for balance or feral druids and they're such a gear-dependent class. So that was a big "Fuck you". So for druids, in order to maximize their damage and stats, they had to use cloth armour. Not a good way to maximize the fact that Moonkin (Or Mookin if you're a tauren) gives a big armour boost. >:S 

Then everyone was saying that in theory druids were OP. Yeah, in theory, in practice, everyone wanted druids for their healing and didn't bother letting them do anything else.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 14, 2010)

Shamans ftw!


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 15, 2010)

Shadow priests are making me rage. >:C


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2010)

Just in case anyone doesn't know, the elemental city raids and new bosses are up.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hell yeah, Theyre pretty lame.  More obnoxious than fun in my mind.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2010)

zallens177 said:


> Hell yeah, Theyre pretty lame.  More obnoxious than fun in my mind.


 The loot from the bosses are pretty lame. Not a single thing for me. = /


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 15, 2010)

I got some boots for my newest 80, which is a druid. They were healer boots


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2010)

zallens177 said:


> I got some boots for my newest 80, which is a druid. They were healer boots


 I had those drop for me. I'm an enhancement shaman though so I didn't want them. I need new boots but of course there are no mail DPS boots that drop =[


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 15, 2010)

Heh.. Well, with the new Justice Points system, all you need to do is run a buncha randoms and theres your T10 or T10.5 boots xP


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 15, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> QQ more? Really? Put some effort into it instead of being a kiddie neckbeard and It might actually be funny, I know you've said some funny things before.


 
My irreverent humor has gotten me reported for racially insensitive. :V
I don't think you want to try.
And same could be said about you, instead of going on about how I am being such a mean person for my comments being cynical and harsh.
So yes.. QQ.
Please. :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 17, 2010)

zallens177 said:


> Heh.. Well, with the new Justice Points system, all you need to do is run a buncha randoms and theres your T10 or T10.5 boots xP


 
I'm still wondering where all these "Free epics" are. Because Justice point epics don't count seeing as you have to run raids or a lot of randoms to get the T10 or 10.5. :S


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 17, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I'm still wondering where all these "Free epics" are. Because Justice point epics don't count seeing as you have to run raids or a lot of randoms to get the T10 or 10.5. :S


 
They're hidden in the patch notes. There are special bosses that become available after defending a city.

On another note, no, you do not have to run raids for justice point epics(T10), just a ass load of heroics.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 17, 2010)

So after almost two years of hearing people whine about "Free epics", they actually implement them just now? 

Also, I said "OR" randoms.


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 17, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> So after almost two years of hearing people whine about "Free epics", they actually implement them just now?
> 
> Also, I said "OR" randoms.


 
Yeah, they just recently implemented "free" epics, but "welfare" epics have been a complaint long before this(ie: heroics dropping triumph).


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 19, 2010)

Maisuki said:


> Yeah, they just recently implemented "free" epics, but "welfare" epics have been a complaint long before this(ie: heroics dropping triumph).


 
Last I checked, welfare epics were the PvP epics. 

Which actually makes sense...I mean, you should be able to get PvP gear by doing *PvP*. (Tier 2 ruined PvP.)


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 19, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Last I checked, welfare epics were the PvP epics.
> 
> Which actually makes sense...I mean, you should be able to get PvP gear by doing *PvP*. (Tier 2 ruined PvP.)


 
I wasn't around for vanilla so I was mainly referring to wrath:/
I have no idea what vanilla was like though.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 19, 2010)

Maisuki said:


> I wasn't around for vanilla so I was mainly referring to wrath:/
> I have no idea what vanilla was like though.


 

Well back in Classic, before cross-server battlegrounds and the like, you had to constantly PvP to get any of the PvP gear *period*, whereas rogues, mages, warlocks, and hunters could get their PvP gear by just running Blackwing Lair. Their role was to DPS, and this unfortunately meant that in PvP, they didn't even need to spend time grinding for those fancy looking swords. 

Also as for that welfare epics stuff...isn't it because it's easier to actually form a raid now? Travel back in time and I *dare* you to get attuned for Karazhan on Dentarg - There were maybe one or two dungeon groups for rep forming a month, less so for doing attunements. And then try tell me there wasn't a headache when you had to do shit like Jailbreak or Trial of Blood. (Mysteriously everyone would go afk whenever someone had to do Jailbreak. The Guild leader once had to threaten to kick people if they weren't helping new members.)


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 19, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Well back in Classic, before cross-server battlegrounds and the like, you had to constantly PvP to get any of the PvP gear *period*, whereas rogues, mages, warlocks, and hunters could get their PvP gear by just running Blackwing Lair. Their role was to DPS, and this unfortunately meant that in PvP, they didn't even need to spend time grinding for those fancy looking swords.
> 
> Also as for that welfare epics stuff...isn't it because it's easier to actually form a raid now? Travel back in time and I *dare* you to get attuned for Karazhan on Dentarg - There were maybe one or two dungeon groups for rep forming a month, less so for doing attunements. And then try tell me there wasn't a headache when you had to do shit like Jailbreak or Trial of Blood. (Mysteriously everyone would go afk whenever someone had to do Jailbreak. The Guild leader once had to threaten to kick people if they weren't helping new members.)


 
Oh wow that's pretty crazy. Yeah.. I really didn't do much of anything before wrath :/


----------



## Taralack (Nov 19, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Also as for that welfare epics stuff...isn't it because it's easier to actually form a raid now? Travel back in time and I *dare* you to get attuned for Karazhan on Dentarg - There were maybe one or two dungeon groups for rep forming a month, less so for doing attunements. And then try tell me there wasn't a headache when you had to do shit like Jailbreak or Trial of Blood. (Mysteriously everyone would go afk whenever someone had to do Jailbreak. The Guild leader once had to threaten to kick people if they weren't helping new members.)


 
Ooooh yeah BC, good times. I remember the ooooold LFG panel, where you'd have to pm people if you needed to join a raid or if you needed more people. And I loved the attunement chains, especially the BT ones. God I wish Blizz would bring back attunement. It would surely weed out the bads.

I, too, remember when "welfare" epics = PvP epics. Run random BGs for a day and you could get a purple. Whoo.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 19, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Nearly every class got nerfed, remember that.
> 
> Druids heals were nerfed hard core. I hate it but I deal with it.


 
Wait nerfered how? every class got so buffed it's not even funny, you can do 25 man icc heroic mode right to lk in just a few hours now with healers all healing at least twice as much and dps all doing twice as much dps since 4.0.1 started. Also everybody's health pools are much larger now and more and more people are taking talents that also help in high damage spikes.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 19, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Wait nerfered how? every class got so buffed it's not even funny, you can do 25 man icc heroic mode right to lk in just a few hours now with healers all healing at least twice as much and dps all doing twice as much dps since 4.0.1 started. Also everybody's health pools are much larger now and more and more people are taking talents that also help in high damage spikes.


 
Regrowth's hot doesn't last as long anymore, it's super expensive because it's the "flash of light" fast-but-expensive heal. 
Tree of Life became a 3-min cooldown type thing
You can only have one stack of Lifebloom on one person at a time

Can't really think of anymore, but druids definitely play a lot differently compared to how they used to. Personally I miss it. ):

As for it not really feeling different, it's because current level 80 mana regen has been buffed to be what it will be at 85.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm glad Tree of Life is a cooldown now. I hated seeing those goofy things follow me around while I punch someone's head off with my shaman.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 20, 2010)

So what's everyone going to do when Cataclysm goes live? Start going to 85, or create a new character of any race and see what the new world has to offer? 


I feel tempted to just level to 85 as fast as possible and then spend all my time complaining about how there's no new content until the first major content patch. 



Toraneko said:


> Ooooh yeah BC, good times. I remember the ooooold LFG panel, where you'd have to pm people if you needed to join a raid or if you needed more people. And I loved the attunement chains, especially the BT ones. God I wish Blizz would bring back attunement. It would surely weed out the bads


 
Uhm...plenty of "bads" *still* got in because it doesn't take skill to do attunements - all it takes is to be lucky enough to find a group that's willing to *do* the damned attunements.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm glad Tree of Life is a cooldown now. I hated seeing those goofy things follow me around while I punch someone's head off with my shaman.



I am gonna miss being able to heal as one though, I loved their terribly stupid dance.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 20, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> So what's everyone going to do when Cataclysm goes live? Start going to 85, or create a new character of any race and see what the new world has to offer?
> 
> 
> I feel tempted to just level to 85 as fast as possible and then spend all my time complaining about how there's no new content until the first major content patch.
> ...



I'm going to head to vashjir and terrify myself because I hate deep, open water.

I swam around it a bit in beta and some spots were creepy as hell to me :V


----------



## Taralack (Nov 20, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Uhm...plenty of "bads" *still* got in because it doesn't take skill to do attunements - all it takes is to be lucky enough to find a group that's willing to *do* the damned attunements.


 
Good point. I remember about a quarter of my guild's raiders were pretty bad by the standards back then, though this was just after they'd removed attunements. I suppose what I'm trying to say is that it'll be harder for everyone and their cat to start raiding. That way epics retain their status as gear that is actually hard to get. 

As for your first question, I'll probably be levelling my druid main to 85 with my bf's DK tank.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 23, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I suppose what I'm trying to say is that it'll be harder for everyone and their cat to start raiding. That way epics retain their status as gear that is actually hard to get.


 
You mean like the gear that's at the top of the line at the time only to be replaced with new set(s) and the like? 

Unfortunately harder to start raiding isn't a good decision - You WANT people to play the game, and if they don't find anything? Then they'll just leave and that's money you could have made lost. Just because you can get to someone like Ragnaros/Arthas/Nefarian/C'thun/Yogg-saron on hard mode doesn't make them *any* easier.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm going to head to vashjir and terrify myself because I hate deep, open water.
> 
> I swam around it a bit in beta and some spots were creepy as hell to me :V


 
Not to mention the "Big things" swimming there.
Gawd..


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Not to mention the "Big things" swimming there.
> Gawd..


 
I can't wait to kite the great big one....NEED MOAR FOR EPIC WHALESHARK KITE!


----------



## Taralack (Nov 24, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Unfortunately harder to start raiding isn't a good decision - You WANT people to play the game, and if they don't find anything? Then they'll just leave and that's money you could have made lost. Just because you can get to someone like Ragnaros/Arthas/Nefarian/C'thun/Yogg-saron on hard mode doesn't make them *any* easier.


 
If hard gameplay made the bad players leave, I'm fine with that. People who drop group due to a single wipe are aggravating. 

That said, you can no longer buy tier gear using Justice Points or Valor Points in Cata. You redeem them from tokens dropped via raid bosses, much like in BC. This makes me extremely happy.

Also, the new human starting zones are KICK. ASS. Westfall = best zone ever.

_"I guess that's just the way... the Cookie crumbles." YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH_


----------



## Oovie (Nov 24, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Also, the new human starting zones are KICK. ASS. Westfall = best zone ever.


 Aren't the citizens of Westfall starving? It's ironic, because I heard the thanksgiving table is sitting right there and those people are forced to eat dirt. They don't want to share.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 24, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I can't wait to kite the great big one....NEED MOAR FOR EPIC WHALESHARK KITE!


 The worst part is they don't look that big until you get close to one. In beta I saw one swimming around in the distance a few times. I was like "huh, they arn't so bad"

Then I saw the dead one in 1k needles under the barge and my damn jaw dropped. My tauren was smaller than it's eye.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 25, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> That said, you can no longer buy tier gear using Justice Points or Valor Points in Cata. You redeem them from tokens dropped via raid bosses, much like in BC. This makes me extremely happy.


 

And I thought the days of Dentarg Stratification were over. Shame. Back in BC? You had two choices to raid period - Oh shame, you aren't Black Temple Geared? Then they won't even talk to you. Guess they knew people were going to just leave when Diablo 3 became available anyways - might as well start kicking the "Bad" players out, even if some o these guys just got unforutnately screwed by circumstances. (Oh you missed the attunement runs? Sorry, no groups for them form anymore - good luck!)


----------



## Taralack (Nov 25, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> And I thought the days of Dentarg Stratification were over. Shame. Back in BC? You had two choices to raid period - Oh shame, you aren't Black Temple Geared? Then they won't even talk to you. Guess they knew people were going to just leave when Diablo 3 became available anyways - might as well start kicking the "Bad" players out, even if some o these guys just got unforutnately screwed by circumstances. (Oh you missed the attunement runs? Sorry, no groups for them form anymore - good luck!)


 
There's really no pleasing you, is there?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 25, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> There's really no pleasing you, is there?


 
WEll I have no idea how this is going to turn out - Blizzard had *no* intention of people who made the unforgivable sin of wanting to enjoy the ride to 70 or joining a couple months too late get stuck because of social elitism. If nobody is running the equivalent of Karazhan anymore, how're they supposed to catch up?


----------



## Kelo (Nov 28, 2010)

I am going to be retiring all my current characters and making a new Worgen. As being the wolven obsessed fur I am I can no longer play any other race in this game for the rest of this games life.

I am also starting my own 10man raiding guild <Did you say Thunderfury> on US-Destromath Alliance. If anyone is looking for a fur friendly place to raid and do rated Battlegrounds come December 7th please come over and hit me up. My Worgen's name will be Xiuhcoatl or just seach for Thunderfury and message anyone online.


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 29, 2010)

Did someone say Thunderfury Blessed Blade of the Windseeker?!


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 29, 2010)

No, I'm pretty sure they said Thunderfury, Blessed Blade of the Windseeker.

also, goblins are fucking cool, at first I was disappointed when they were announced as a Horde race, but after all the details were released I think they're pretty damn awesome


----------



## Roxxas (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone esle think the Cat 'updates' are just bunk?


----------

